# chamberlainianum var. primulinum?



## shariea (Jan 1, 2022)

I acquired this division yesterday from a friend. She provided the tag. Isn't the correct name simply Paph. primulinum?View attachment 31484


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 1, 2022)

In my experience Paph. primulinum has solid green foliage. Yours appears to be mottled. As far as I know there is no chamberlianianum var. primulinum (primulinum is considered a species in its own right). Could it be a primary of chamberlianianum x primulinum?


----------



## shariea (Jan 1, 2022)

I have no idea. I stopped in to look at her plant this afternoon, and the open flower had dropped. She got the plant from Little Frog, and the tag was handwritten.


----------



## shariea (Jan 18, 2022)

Another flower finally opened on my friend's plant, so here it is. According to Orchidroots, if it is "X" not "V", the grex is Paph Amelia Hart Alexander. I am having trouble finding any pics of the cross


----------



## Just1more (Jan 19, 2022)

Beautifully colored bloom!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 4, 2022)

This is definitely not primulinum.

Currently, Paph. chamberlainianum is now Paph. victoria-regina, which has vertical stripes on dorsal (yours doesn’t).

So the most correct ID if it is a species is Paph. liemianum with the solid white corona on the dorsal, the raspberry speckling on the pink pouch and the green base maroon suffused staminode.

The hybrid of old name chamberlainianum x primulinum is Amelia Hart Alexander. It looks to have the yellow green influence of primulinum which this flower doesn’t seem to have.

As such, I suspect this plant as liemianum.


----------



## shariea (Feb 4, 2022)

It is really sweet, and I like it no matter what it is, and thanks for the input! I almost always learn stuff when I read this forum!


----------

